# Moving from Spain to USA



## amberandviolets (Sep 12, 2013)

My boyfriend wants to move to the US. He's a current resident in Spain but still has UK citizenship (his family is originally from there). 

He has a mother and a father, both retired and who live off pensions that are more than enough to support them. He and I are also starting an online business but based in the US so there may be a few ways to get him here legally.

We would like to know who to contact, what forms to fill out, if it's worth seeing about an attorney, etc. We've heard a lot of stories how it's near impossible for a UK citizen to move to the US but this needs to happen. I was looking at the US Immigration page and I saw once someone is an American citizen they can petition an immediate family member to move here as well. He's willing to work either in our business or somewhere else and support himself and his parents can live independently without the need for government support.

He and his parents all have a spotless criminal record and credit history.

Could anyone tell us the best way to have him come into the US preferably with his parents? How could he get a green card? Does he have to be a citizen to get a green card and if so, what is involved with citizenship and green card?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

U.S. green cards are not for U.S. citizens.

So when are you marrying him?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If you are am ameican cirizen you can sponsor him by marriage if you earn enogh
but not is parents ..


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> If you are am ameican cirizen you can sponsor him by marriage if you earn enogh
> but not is parents ..


He would only be able to sponsor his parents once he achieved citizenship!


----------



## amberandviolets (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if I was unclear before so hopefully this will help.

I'm a US citizen going back more than 4 generations, born and bred in the USA. I will do whatever it takes--whatever route whether its marriage or fiance visa, explaining he's a business partner in our online business based in the US, whatever way that would be the BEST way to get him here I will do I just need to know _*what the best way is and how to do it.*_



BBCWatcher said:


> U.S. green cards are not for U.S. citizens.
> 
> So when are you marrying him?


Is marrying him the only way to get him here? If so, what needs to be done? What forms, who do we contact, what are the requirements to make it official? I believe I read somewhere we have to meet X number of times to file for a fiance or marriage. What is the best way of going about it--fiance or marriage visa?



Davis1 said:


> If you are am ameican cirizen you can sponsor him by marriage if you earn enogh
> but not is parents ..


How much do I have to earn? How do I go about this? What forms need to be filled out? Who do we contact?



overmyer said:


> He would only be able to sponsor his parents once he achieved citizenship!


This is what I'm trying to find out--how does he get citizenship? 

Should we see about getting an immigration attorney? Are they worth having?

How can he get citizenship? What forms do we fill out? Who do we contact?

Thank you


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

amberandviolets said:


> I'm not sure if I was unclear before so hopefully this will help.
> 
> I'm a US citizen going back more than 4 generations, born and bred in the USA. I will do whatever it takes--whatever route whether its marriage or fiance visa, explaining he's a business partner in our online business based in the US, whatever way that would be the BEST way to get him here I will do I just need to know what the best way is and how to do it.
> 
> ...


You only have to have met physically once gor k-1 fiance visa! To go that route, apply (through the immigration office for uour state of residence) for permission for him to apply for visa. You must earn a certain lvl in order to prove you can support him. If you go to Immigration website you can get current requirements. You need to provide support documents to prove yours is real relationship and your financial status. If successful, your giance is contacted for an interview at embassy. If granted visa he will have a time limit to use and yhen 90days for the marriage to take place. Once married, uou file change of sratus to get him conditional residency. The two of you must apply within 60 days of 3rd anniversary to remove the conditional status. You can also marry overseas and ghen you apply for K-3 Spousal visa which involves almost same paperwork to get him visa to join in US. You then apply change of status when he gets there.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Immigrant Visa for a Spouse or Fiancé(e) of a U.S. Citizen

Going the marriage route your options are K1 (fiancé) or CR1 (spouse). This link will walk you through from soup to nuts or better forms to fees. K1 - petition, after approval entry to US, marriage within 90 days, change status, receive Green Card. CR1 - petition, sponsor GC, enter US, Green Card at point of entry. It is six of one half a dozen of the other depending on what works for your personal situation. CR1 can work immediately, K1 after AoS (adjustment of status).

Of course there are other options - internal transfer to a US subsidiary, employment by US employer, investment over 500k. Going by the information you gave diversity lottery and family in the US do not apply.

As far as the parents are concerned he can sponsor them as soon as he is US citizen - marriage three years, other options longer.

K3 is an option but a rather risky one as the non-US partner is more or less in limbo until approval. If approved - great! If not - leaving the US!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

All good advice, and by the way don't try to make any arguments about tracing your ancestry to the Mayflower or whatever. You're a U.S. citizen like millions of others. Your ancestry has nothing whatsoever to do with your sponsorship of your soon-to-be husband (or any other immigration route), and it's not helpful. Possibly the opposite. The workers who will be reviewing his case have total power over his fate -- the law gives them incredible discretion -- and if they learn not to like you that doesn't generally end well.


----------

